# Tips surged to 40% of passengers after adding signage and tip jar



## dauction

Tips were averaging around 12% of passengers ...thought I'd try a tip Jar and signage , but didnt want anything that would be pushy, in your face

For the Jar .. Go to the Dollar Tree ..$1 . They fit right in a Cup holder and money goes in easy but hole small enough that sticky fingers cant snatch anything out..










For the Signage ..I was going to add my own but realized my artistic skill set is nill so went with premade (If one of members made this ..thanks very nice , looks good quality good)









just a 1 day test ... wasn't out long yesterday ...15 rides and 7 riders tipped ..


----------



## dryverjohn

I have all but given up on all Uber customers. After taking 7 rides/deliveries, I looked today and 4 had tipped, and good tips $18 total for short rides or deliveries. Maybe there was a change in the app?


----------



## TTProssess

Link to the premise? Etsy?


----------



## upyouruber

dauction said:


> Tips were averaging around 12% of passengers ...thought I'd try a tip Jar and signage , but didnt want anything that would be pushy, in your face
> 
> For the Jar .. Go to the Dollar Tree ..$1 . They fit right in a Cup holder and money goes in easy but hole small enough that sticky fingers cant snatch anything out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the Signage ..I was going to add my own but realized my artistic skill set is nill so went with premade (If one of members made this ..thanks very nice , looks good quality good)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a 1 day test ... wasn't out long yesterday ...15 rides and 7 riders tipped ..


Nice work! Just wish all drivers did the same so we can change rideshare culture.


----------



## MrPerro

I'm embarrassed of doing something like that because I feel like begging for tips.


----------



## dauction

MrPerro said:


> I'm embarrassed of doing something like that because I feel like begging for tips.


 That's what I thought at first as well..but It isn't a in your face type thing .. just a sign that says If they need anything ..to let you know and tips are NOT required..but appreciated and the jar doesn't even have a sign on it.


----------



## dauction

My 2nd Saturday using it .... $196 + $68 tips... So yeah at least to this point ..big improvement. 19 rides ..9 tippers


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

dauction said:


> Tips were averaging around 12% of passengers ...thought I'd try a tip Jar and signage , but didnt want anything that would be pushy, in your face
> 
> For the Jar .. Go to the Dollar Tree ..$1 . They fit right in a Cup holder and money goes in easy but hole small enough that sticky fingers cant snatch anything out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the Signage ..I was going to add my own but realized my artistic skill set is nill so went with premade (If one of members made this ..thanks very nice , looks good quality good)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a 1 day test ... wasn't out long yesterday ...15 rides and 7 riders tipped ..


Why do ALL these premade signs point out "Tips are not required"?

Why can't they JUST say "Tips are appreciated."

This verbiage existed nowhere until rideshare.


----------



## henrygates

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why do ALL these premade signs point out "Tips are not required"?
> 
> Why can't they JUST say "Tips are appreciated."
> 
> This verbiage existed nowhere until rideshare.


Fix the sign with a sharpie. I have a sign and I just have Tips are always appreciated.

None of this Not Required garbage. Yes, they are required if you don't want to be riding in a Yugo next time.

Uber cut rates. They made tips required.


----------



## Mista T

I have no jar and no sign. I get tipped about 25% of Uber pax and about 50% of Lyft pax. Do you think a sign and a jar would help me? Or should I just start wearing pants again?


----------



## stevenh1975

Bought a tip jar today. No signs. Worse tip than yesterday. 4/18 tipped yesterday totaling $20 and today with jar I got 4/17 totaling $10. Some college student even make fun of my tip jar...


----------



## Thepinenuts

Where did you get the sign?
For the Jar .. Go to the Dollar Tree ..$1 . They fit right in a Cup holder and money goes in easy but hole small enough that sticky fingers cant snatch anything out..










For the Signage ..I was going to add my own but realized my artistic skill set is nill so went with premade (If one of members made this ..thanks very nice , looks good quality good)









just a 1 day test ... wasn't out long yesterday ...15 rides and 7 riders tipped ..[/QUOTE]

Where did you get the sign?


----------



## BigBadJohn

Just wait til you pick up an IRS agent. They have been known to take down your license plate# run it through "the system" and wait for you to send in your taxes. Hope you are claiming all those tips as income. They now have proof of your extra earings not declared on your 1099. Think this doesn't happen??


----------



## 56sav

This is an idea I've really been wanting to try for a while. On the weekends I do pretty good in tips, but mid week is just awful. I'm thinking about putting something in cursive on the jar that says "if you feel the ride exceeded your expectations, please consider a small donation" or something like that.


----------



## dauction

Thepinenuts said:


> Where did you get the sign?


Not afrfiliate link ... Just go to amazon and copy past.. 
_Sign Uber Lyft Rating Tips Appreciated Accessories Drivers - Large 8.8" x 5.7" | 2 Durable & Thick Laminate | Customer Service Headrest Tag_.

$8.99 and you get 2. And Seriously get the $1 Green Jar at Dollar Tree..fits right in cup holder..seed it with $3-$4

BTW ... This past weekend I had 50%+ of my passengers tip.... so this was the 3rd weekend and tips have gone from 12% before to 40-50% tippers AFTER adding Tip Jar and sign in Minneapolis.... 
*
WITH ONE Exception i*n St Cloud I haven't seen much if any improvement in College Students tipping ...(never expect much out of them anyway...struggling to pay for school and beer money )..


----------



## mbd

dauction said:


> Tips were averaging around 12% of passengers ...thought I'd try a tip Jar and signage , but didnt want anything that would be pushy, in your face
> 
> For the Jar .. Go to the Dollar Tree ..$1 . They fit right in a Cup holder and money goes in easy but hole small enough that sticky fingers cant snatch anything out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the Signage ..I was going to add my own but realized my artistic skill set is nill so went with premade (If one of members made this ..thanks very nice , looks good quality good)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a 1 day test ... wasn't out long yesterday ...15 rides and 7 riders tipped ..


Try this one time
If the customer wants to take something out of the tip jar, let them... that is a tip from you to them 
See if you get more tips

Even if you don't get any tips, put some 5 dollar, 20 dollar bills in the jar. That will put pressure on the incoming passenger.


----------



## dauction

mbd said:


> Try this one time
> If the customer wants to take something out of the tip jar, let them... that is a tip from you to them
> See if you get more tips


too late for coffee ..I'll try and decipher in the morning


----------



## TeleSki

I seem to get more tips just by having some bills in my cup-holder between the driver and passenger seat. I usually have a $5 showing. Trick is to have enough money displayed to show tipping is common, but not too much showing that shows you're making a lot of money.


----------



## dauction

TeleSki said:


> I seem to get more tips just by having some bills in my cup-holder between the driver and passenger seat. I usually have a $5 showing. Trick is to have enough money displayed to show tipping is common, but not too much showing that shows you're making a lot of money.


Absolutely Barney..using a tip jar or just cup holder..you have to "seed" the pot


----------



## TeleSki

dauction said:


> Absolutely Barney..using a tip jar or just cup holder..you have to "seed" the pot


Yep! Gotta get them to tip somehow. Starts with one tip. Gotta nip it in the bud. Nip it!


----------



## pizzaladee

TeleSki said:


> Yep! Gotta get them to tip somehow. Starts with one tip. Gotta nip it in the bud. Nip it!


At my job we have a tip jar on the counter. We add a few dollars to start off and call it "inspiration".


----------



## Clothahump

My tips have greatly increased since I went to Office Depot and got a donation box. It's transparent so they can see the seed money, but it's locked so they can't steal it.


----------



## 56sav

Well I just finished the first full week with the tip jar so I ran some numbers. Tips have increased from about 11% of my total weekly income to about 16%..not too shabby. A few pax have even left 5s which are nice to have in your pocket.

My car doesn't have a center console so Toyota put a cup holder for the rear seats not far behind the parking brake. I picked up a water bottle at the dollar store and pushed it down hard into the opening so any attempted removal would be noisy. I also made sure it was tall and thin enough so pax couldn't reach into it to grab the few $ I seeded it with, though I do remove any tips right away and put them in a safer container. Lastly, I printed out a "thank you" sign and taped it on.

Hopefully it will keep paying off!


----------



## dauction

56sav said:


> Well I just finished the first full week with the tip jar so I ran some numbers. Tips have increased from about 11% of my total weekly income to about 16%..not too shabby. A few pax have even left 5s which are nice to have in your pocket.
> 
> My car doesn't have a center console so Toyota put a cup holder for the rear seats not far behind the parking brake. I picked up a water bottle at the dollar store and pushed it down hard into the opening so any attempted removal would be noisy. I also made sure it was tall and thin enough so pax couldn't reach into it to grab the few $ I seeded it with, though I do remove any tips right away and put them in a safer container. Lastly, I printed out a "thank you" sign and taped it on.
> 
> Hopefully it will keep paying off!


Good ..

Again I was one of those when I first started that felt a tip jar and sign was too pushy...but no one seems to care and tips have really gone up.... 40% of riders tipped today ....I wasnt out long just gave 16 rides but 7 tips


----------



## 56sav

dauction said:


> Good ..
> 
> Again I was one of those when I first started that felt a tip jar and sign was too pushy...but no one seems to care and tips have really gone up.... 40% of riders tipped today ....I wasnt out long just gave 16 rides but 7 tips


40% is really good. I think some people (esp older folks) don't even realize tipping is an option, but for others I kinda put it into the ol' sales tactic of "asking for the sale".

I also wrapped the charger for pax around the tip jar as a subliminal hint like "_yes_, the main reason this stuff is back here _is to _generate tips!". 



Clothahump said:


> My tips have greatly increased since I went to Office Depot and got a donation box. It's transparent so they can see the seed money, but it's locked so they can't steal it.


That's a nice setup. Where did you get the "dashcam in use" sign?


----------



## HarpAttack

Print this out and give it a try - attach it to the front of the headliner just above rear-view mirror.


----------



## Clothahump

56sav said:


> 40% is really good. I think some people (esp older folks) don't even realize tipping is an option, but for others I kinda put it into the ol' sales tactic of "asking for the sale".
> 
> I also wrapped the charger for pax around the tip jar as a subliminal hint like "_yes_, the main reason this stuff is back here _is to _generate tips!".
> 
> That's a nice setup. Where did you get the "dashcam in use" sign?


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XNW59GW/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## HarpAttack

So I put that sign that I posted above in my car and had it positioned right across the top of my radio in the center of the dash instead of above the mirror. I drove two trips last night to the airport and then outbound from there. $10.00 tip OTW and $5.00 on the second trip and that guy gave me 4 stars - but still tipped LOL

I've made a new version that's easier to read from the back seat at night - attached here...


----------



## ThisGuyGotBalls

I don't do that because you might get robbed knowing that you have money. People how do you tip? I tell them through the app. Its safer and you wont get robbed if they see that Uber driver doesnt carry cash


----------



## goneubering

56sav said:


> 40% is really good. I think some people (esp older folks) don't even realize tipping is an option, but for others I kinda put it into the ol' sales tactic of "asking for the sale".
> 
> I also wrapped the charger for pax around the tip jar as a subliminal hint like "_yes_, the main reason this stuff is back here _is to _generate tips!".
> 
> That's a nice setup. Where did you get the "dashcam in use" sign?


40% is outstanding!!!!


----------



## HarpAttack

Once again, last night - two trips to the airport and back. $15 in tips again. The sign is working! I would not advocate having cash in sight in your vehicle. That's an invitation you don't need to put out there.


----------



## goneubering

dryverjohn said:


> I have all but given up on all Uber customers. After taking 7 rides/deliveries, I looked today and 4 had tipped, and good tips $18 total for short rides or deliveries. Maybe there was a change in the app?


Could be the app. My tips have increased lately but I don't know exactly why because I don't use a sign or a tip jar.


----------



## henrygates

Clothahump said:


> My tips have greatly increased since I went to Office Depot and got a donation box. It's transparent so they can see the seed money, but it's locked so they can't steal it.


The tip sign is covering up the rear air vent though. What's with the umbrella?


----------



## Clothahump

henrygates said:


> The tip sign is covering up the rear air vent though. What's with the umbrella?


The umbrella is mine. I normally have it pushed down into the seat pocket. And the sign being over the rear air vent hasn't made any difference in interior temperature.


----------



## dauction

36% This Sat .. 9 out of 25 passengers............... $3.41 (no idea how they came up with that) $1 , $1, $5 , $5 , $5. $10, $5,$5


----------



## henrygates

Uber has default tip buttons $1, $3, $5.

Which is ridiculous. Never is $1 an acceptable tip.


----------



## dauction

henrygates said:


> Uber has default tip buttons $1, $3, $5.
> 
> Which is ridiculous. Never is $1 an acceptable tip.


 Wondering how I got a $3.41 ..just rounded up fare?


----------



## Scorpion12

dryverjohn said:


> I have all but given up on all Uber customers. After taking 7 rides/deliveries, I looked today and 4 had tipped, and good tips $18 total for short rides or deliveries. Maybe there was a change in the app?


Where do you put tip jar?


----------



## TDR

BigBadJohn said:


> Just wait til you pick up an IRS agent. They have been known to take down your license plate# run it through "the system" and wait for you to send in your taxes. Hope you are claiming all those tips as income. They now have proof of your extra earings not declared on your 1099. Think this doesn't happen??


The irs agent look for thousands or millions dollars. They not even think about $10-$15 in tips. Besides I had ride with irs agent and he tip me $35. They know how we work hard and cost of earnings.



dauction said:


> Wondering how I got a $3.41 ..just rounded up fare?


Be thankful for $1. Is those tips change your life. Service that what we do. Then it can be appreciated but not required. Two choices 1.work for tip 2. Don't work for tip. In general do you best. Not for tip, for humanity. All that sounds stupid. In reality people don't tip. When don't think about it's happen!!!


----------



## goneubering

dauction said:


> Wondering how I got a $3.41 ..just rounded up fare?


Some posters have speculated a tip like that comes from a % of the fare.


----------



## LolIKnow

Ya'll really out here hustling with the tip jar.. Incredible and good on you lmao I couldn't do that though.


----------



## vtcomics

Some folks just flat out can't/won't acknowledge the concept of tipping.


----------



## Cary Grant

I find it amusing that so many admit they have failed to post a tip sign yet. That's leaving money on the table. If you purposefully walk away from easy money, then you can't complain about your lack of earnings or profits, IMAO.

I put my sign out several years ago and tips literally doubled that week. Since then, I've added *Venmo*, and then *Zelle*, and tips increased even more. The overwhelming majority of tips are not paid via the in-app gratuity function, in my experience. I'm positive the sign is the reason why.

As one of my pax said, as she handed me a ten-spot "You have to ask to get."


----------



## MoreTips

Cary Grant said:


> I find it amusing that so many admit they have failed to post a tip sign yet. That's leaving money on the table. If you purposefully walk away from easy money, then you can't complain about your lack of earnings or profits, IMAO.
> 
> I put my sign out several years ago and tips literally doubled that week. Since then, I've added *Venmo*, and then *Zelle*, and tips increased even more. The overwhelming majority of tips are not paid via the in-app gratuity function, in my experience. I'm positive the sign is the reason why.
> 
> As one of my pax said, as she handed me a ten-spot "You have to ask to get."


Agree 100% I printed up a couple small signs that say "Gratuities make up a large portion of a drivers income, and is always appreciated." I easily make 20 percent of my money in tips and some days as much as 50%. Not using a tip sign is just not trying, you simply can't count on Uber to score your tips.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

BigBadJohn said:


> Just wait til you pick up an IRS agent. They have been known to take down your license plate# run it through "the system" and wait for you to send in your taxes. Hope you are claiming all those tips as income. They now have proof of your extra earings not declared on your 1099. Think this doesn't happen??


No. I don't put my licence plate number on my tax return.


----------



## vtcomics

Cary Grant said:


> I find it amusing that so many admit they have failed to post a tip sign yet. That's leaving money on the table. If you purposefully walk away from easy money, then you can't complain about your lack of earnings or profits, IMAO.
> 
> I put my sign out several years ago and tips literally doubled that week. Since then, I've added *Venmo*, and then *Zelle*, and tips increased even more. The overwhelming majority of tips are not paid via the in-app gratuity function, in my experience. I'm positive the sign is the reason why.
> 
> As one of my pax said, as she handed me a ten-spot "You have to ask to get."


I think it's time I put a sign out. Do you just print them out and get the laminated?


----------



## Gtown Driver

Thepinenuts said:


> For the Jar .. Go to the Dollar Tree ..$1 . They fit right in a Cup holder and money goes in easy but hole small enough that sticky fingers cant snatch anything out..


Smart that you made sure the jar has a small enough hole that they can't just quick finger steal from you. That's how that bra top girl was able to steal from that driver in NY. Big ass hole to put money in and she sneaked five in 1s out easy.

I personally don't care enough about tips to go through with this (and prefer to just have drinks and other things in the cup holder), but I respect you for doing it. Uber pax specifically are allergic to in app tipping.


----------



## hrswartz

dauction said:


> Tips were averaging around 12% of passengers ...thought I'd try a tip Jar and signage , but didnt want anything that would be pushy, in your face
> 
> For the Jar .. Go to the Dollar Tree ..$1 . They fit right in a Cup holder and money goes in easy but hole small enough that sticky fingers cant snatch anything out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the Signage ..I was going to add my own but realized my artistic skill set is nill so went with premade (If one of members made this ..thanks very nice , looks good quality good)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a 1 day test ... wasn't out long yesterday ...15 rides and 7 riders tipped ..


that's just beggin' to be robbed in my market... just sayin'


----------



## Alantc

dauction said:


> Tips were averaging around 12% of passengers ...thought I'd try a tip Jar and signage , but didnt want anything that would be pushy, in your face
> 
> For the Jar .. Go to the Dollar Tree ..$1 . They fit right in a Cup holder and money goes in easy but hole small enough that sticky fingers cant snatch anything out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the Signage ..I was going to add my own but realized my artistic skill set is nill so went with premade (If one of members made this ..thanks very nice , looks good quality good)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a 1 day test ... wasn't out long yesterday ...15 rides and 7 riders tipped ..


Really no different from tipping on the app but half of these riders probably don't know they can tip on the app because ubber never sent there famous update to them. Heck they dont know about multiple drop offs


----------



## Rideshare grinder

BigBadJohn said:


> Just wait til you pick up an IRS agent. They have been known to take down your license plate# run it through "the system" and wait for you to send in your taxes. Hope you are claiming all those tips as income. They now have proof of your extra earings not declared on your 1099. Think this doesn't happen??


Those IRS agents will have a better use of their time if they chase bartenders, Restaurant servers or strip club dancers than Uber/Lyft driver tips.
Btw They are not allowed to run your driver license plate or look up yr tax filings unless they have a reasonable articulable suspicion.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel

stevenh1975 said:


> Bought a tip jar today. No signs. Worse tip than yesterday. 4/18 tipped yesterday totaling $20 and today with jar I got 4/17 totaling $10. Some college student even make fun of my tip jar...


How do the passengers see the tip jar in the front and if you leave visible isn't there the risk that they will steal from it? Especially up front in the cup holder?


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers

Stupid Wendy would have gave me her tip...



...but she said her head wouldn't fit into the jar. 😁


----------



## 232439

I can never do tip jar stuff. That attracts criminals to rob you if they look into your car from the outside and it makes me appear desperate like beggar.


----------

